# Random Facts



## spec_j (Sep 8, 2009)

I found some of these kinda... odd 
If you have 3 quarters, 4 dimes, and 4 pennies, you have $1.19. You also have the largest amount of money in coins without being able to make change for a dollar.

The numbers '172' can be found on the back of the U.S. $5 dollar bill in the bushes at the base of the Lincoln Memorial.

President Kennedy was the fastest random speaker in the world with upwards of 350 words per minute.

In the average lifetime, a person will walk the equivalent of 5 times around the equator.

Odontophobia is the fear of teeth.

The 57 on Heinz ketchup bottles represents the number of varieties of pickles the company once had.

In the early days of the telephone, operators would pick up a call and use the phrase, "Well, are you there?". It wasn't until 1895 that someone suggested answering the phone with the phrase "number please?"

The surface area of an average-sized brick is 79 cm squared.

According to suicide statistics, Monday is the favored day for self-destruction.

Cats sleep 16 to 18 hours per day.

The most common name in the world is Mohammed.

It is believed that Shakespeare was 46 around the time that the King James Version of the Bible was written. In Psalms 46, the 46th word from the first word is shake and the 46th word from the last word is spear.

Karoke means "empty orchestra" in Japanese.

The Eisenhower interstate system requires that one mile in every five must be straight. These straight sections are usable as airstrips in times of war or other emergencies.

The first known contraceptive was crocodile dung, used by Egyptians in 2000 B.C.

Rhode Island is the smallest state with the longest name. The official name, used on all state documents, is "Rhode Island and Providence Plantations."

When you die your hair still grows for a couple of months.

There are two credit cards for every person in the United States.

Isaac Asimov is the only author to have a book in every Dewey-decimal category.

The newspaper serving Frostbite Falls, Minnesota, the home of Rocky and Bullwinkle, is the Picayune Intellegence.

It would take 11 Empire State Buildings, stacked one on top of the other, to measure the Gulf of Mexico at its deepest point.

The first person selected as the Time Magazine Man of the Year - Charles Lindbergh in 1927.

The most money ever paid for a cow in an auction was $1.3 million.

It took Leo Tolstoy six years to write "War & Peace".

The Neanderthal's brain was bigger than yours is.

On the new hundred dollar bill the time on the clock tower of Independence Hall is 4:10.

Each of the suits on a deck of cards represents the four major pillars of the economy in the middle ages: heart represented the Church, spades represented the military, clubs represented agriculture, and diamonds represented the merchant class.

The names of the two stone lions in front of the New York Public Library are Patience and Fortitude. They were named by then-mayor Fiorello LaGuardia.

The Main Library at Indiana University sinks over an inch every year because when it was built, engineers failed to take into account the weight of all the books that would occupy the building.

The sound of E.T. walking was made by someone squishing her hands in jelly.

Lucy and Linus (who where brother and sister) had another little brother named Rerun. (He sometimes played left-field on Charlie Brown's baseball team, [when he could find it!]).

The pancreas produces Insulin.

1 in 5,000 north Atlantic lobsters are born bright blue.

There are 10 human body parts that are only 3 letters long (eye hip arm leg ear toe jaw rib lip gum).

A skunk's smell can be detected by a human a mile away.

The word "lethologica" describes the state of not being able to remember the word you want.

The king of hearts is the only king without a moustache.

Henry Ford produced the model T only in black because the black paint available at the time was the fastest to dry.

Mario, of Super Mario Bros. fame, appeared in the 1981 arcade game, Donkey Kong. His original name was Jumpman, but was changed to Mario to honor the Nintendo of America's landlord, Mario Segali.

The three best-known western names in China: Jesus Christ, Richard Nixon, and Elvis Presley.

Every year about 98% of the atoms in your body are replaced.

Elephants are the only mammals that can't jump.

The international telephone dialing code for Antarctica is 672.

World Tourist day is observed on September 27.

Women are 37% more likely to go to a psychiatrist than men are.

The human heart creates enough pressure to squirt blood 30 feet (9 m).

Diet Coke was only invented in 1982.

There are more than 1,700 references to gems and precious stones in the King James translation of the Bible.

When snakes are born with two heads, they fight each other for food.

American car horns beep in the tone of F.

Turning a clock's hands counterclockwise while setting it is not necessarily harmful. It is only damaging when the timepiece contains a chiming mechanism.

There are twice as many kangaroos in Australia as there are people. The kangaroo population is estimated at about 40 million.

Police dogs are trained to react to commands in a foreign language; commonly German but more recently Hungarian.

The Australian $5 to $100 notes are made of plastic.

St. Stephen is the patron saint of bricklayers.

The average person makes about 1,140 telephone calls each year.

Stressed is Desserts spelled backwards.

If you had enough water to fill one million goldfish bowls, you could fill an entire stadium.

Mary Stuart became Queen of Scotland when she was only six days old.

Charlie Brown's father was a barber.

Flying from London to New York by Concord, due to the time zones crossed, you can arrive 2 hours before you leave.

Dentists have recommended that a toothbrush be kept at least 6 feet (2 m) away from a toilet to avoid airborne particles resulting from the flush.

You burn more calories sleeping than you do watching TV.

A lion's roar can be heard from five miles away.

The citrus soda 7-UP was created in 1929; "7" was selected because the original containers were 7 ounces. "UP" indicated the direction of the bubbles.

Canadian researchers have found that Einstein's brain was 15% wider than normal.

The average person spends about 2 years on the phone in a lifetime.

The fist product to have a bar code was Wrigleys gum.

The largest number of children born to one woman is recorded at 69. From 1725-1765, a Russian peasant woman gave birth to 16 sets of twins, 7 sets of triplets, and 4 sets of quadruplets.

Beatrix Potter created the first of her legendary "Peter Rabbit" children's stories in 1902.

In ancient Rome, it was considered a sign of leadership to be born with a crooked nose.

The word "nerd" was first coined by Dr. Seuss in "If I Ran the Zoo."

A 41-gun salute is the traditional salute to a royal birth in Great Britain.

The bagpipe was originally made from the whole skin of a dead sheep.

The roar that we hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is not the ocean, but rather the sound of blood surging through the veins in the ear. Any cup-shaped object placed over the ear produces the same effect.

Revolvers cannot be silenced because of all the noisy gasses which escape the cylinder gap at the rear of the barrel.

Liberace Museum has a mirror-plated Rolls Royce; jewel-encrusted capes, and the largest rhinestone in the world, weighing 59 pounds and almost a foot in diameter.

A car that shifts manually gets 2 miles more per gallon of gas than a car with automatic shift.

Cats can hear ultrasound.

Dueling is legal in Paraguay as long as both parties are registered blood donors.

The highest point in Pennsylvania is lower than the lowest point in Colorado.

The United States has never lost a war in which mules were used.

Children grow faster in the springtime.

On average, there are 178 sesame seeds on each McDonalds BigMac bun.

Paul Revere rode on a horse that belonged to Deacon Larkin.

The Baby Ruth candy bar was actually named after Grover Cleveland's baby daughter, Ruth.

Minus 40 degrees Celsius is exactly the same as minus 40 degrees Fahrenheit.

Clans of long ago that wanted to get rid of unwanted people without killing them used to burn their houses down -- hence the expression "to get fired"

Nobody knows who built the Taj Mahal. The names of the architects, masons, and designers that have come down to us have all proved to be latter-day inventions, and there is no evidence to indicate who the real creators were.

Every human spent about half an hour as a single cell.

7.5 million toothpicks can be created from a cord of wood.

The plastic things on the end of shoelaces are called aglets.

A 41-gun salute is the traditional salute to a royal birth in Great Britain.

The earliest recorded case of a man giving up smoking was on April 5, 1679, when Johan Katsu, Sheriff of Turku, Finland, wrote in his diary "I quit smoking tobacco." He died one month later.

"Goodbye" came from "God bye" which came from "God be with you."

February is Black History Month.

Jane Barbie was the woman who did the voice recordings for the Bell System.

The first drive-in service station in the United States was opened by Gulf Oil Company - on December 1, 1913, in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.

The elephant is the only animal with 4 knees.

Kansas state law requires pedestrians crossing the highways at night to wear tail lights.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 9, 2009)

"Stewardesses" is the longest word that can be typed entirely with the left hand.

Your blue jeans are darker when they're wet because the refractive index of cotton is closer to that of water than it is to that of air.

The most lethal venom in the animal kingdom is that of the "box jellyfish" also called the "cube jellyfish" which lives off the northern and eastern coasts of Australia, particularily in the area of the Great Barrier Reef.







Deaths in Australia from Box Jellyfish stings outnumber those caused by snakes, crocodiles and sharks combined.  Box jellyfish congregate off the coast of Hawaii every spring to breed, and can often be found washed up on beaches there after a storm.  They are considered one of the most evolved forms of jelly fish because they have several sets of very primitive eyes that allow them to "hunt" and avoid things.  But, like all other jellyfish, they have no brain.


----------



## shan2themax (Sep 9, 2009)

Today is 09-09-09 and it is also the 252 day of the year wich is also '9'



(I felt the need to belong.... lol)


and 111,111,111 times 111,111,111 equals 12,345,678,987,654,321


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow! I'm certainly impressed!!!
Glenn


----------



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

A B-25 bomber crashed into the 79th floor of the Empire State Building on July 28, 1945.

The Declaration of Independence was written on hemp (marijuana) paper. (figures)

A &#8220;2 by 4&#8243; is really 1 1/2 by 3 1/2.

40% of McDonald&#8217;s profits come from the sales of Happy Meals.

Every day, 7% of the US eats at McDonald&#8217;s.  (their fries are the best)

It&#8217;s estimated that at any one time around 0.7% of the world&#8217;s population is drunk.

On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents every day.

Dr. Seuss pronounced his name &#8220;soyce&#8221;

About 200,000,000 M&Ms are sold each day in the United States. (makes me wish i had stock in their company)

India has a Bill of Rights for cows.

Ketchup was sold in the 1830s as medicine.

There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos.

There are 318,979,564,000 possible combinations of the first four moves in Chess.

Coconuts kill about 150 people each year. That&#8217;s more than sharks.

The name Wendy was made up for the book Peter Pan. There was never a recorded Wendy before it.

The average raindrop falls at 7 miles per hour.

Bruce Lee was so fast that they had to slow the film down so you could see his moves. (slow)

If you put a drop of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death.

The phrase &#8220;rule of thumb&#8221; is derived from an old English law, which stated that you couldn&#8217;t beat your wife with anything wider than your thumb.

One in fourteen women in America is a natural blonde. Only one in sixteen men is.

In America, someone is diagnosed with AIDS every 10 minutes. In South Africa, someone dies due to HIV or AIDS every 10 minutes.

A snail can sleep for 3 years.

You share your birthday with at least 9 million other people in the world.

Rats multiply so quickly that in 18 months, two rats could have over million descendants. (And we thought bunnies were bad)

Title 14, Section 1211 of the Code of Federal Regulations (implemented on July 16, 1969) makes it illegal for U.S. citizens to have any contact with extraterrestrials or their vehicles.

An American urologist bought Napoleon&#8217;s penis for $40,000. (What the heck)

Winston Churchill was born in a ladies room during a dance.

There are approximately 100 million acts of sexual intercourse each day. (Someone order pizza?)

An ant always falls over on its right side when intoxicated.

The average chocolate bar has 8 insects&#8217; legs melted into it.


----------



## funetical (Oct 29, 2009)

I just found these, any body got any more?


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

what a nice collection of random facts.. 
I did copy paste all of this in notepad file
i will read it later and will also post it in FB status..


----------



## mrrobinson (Sep 28, 2011)

i didn't know your hair still grew for a few months after you die.....creepy!


----------



## bighill (Sep 28, 2011)

kaytav said:


> what a nice collection of random facts..
> I did copy paste all of this in notepad file
> i will read it later and will also post it in FB status..



i will be putting them as my facebook status too!! :beer:


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha I like! Good collection buddy , I am glad that you share this with us!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2012)

Do we get points if we find mistakes


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Do we get points if we find mistakes



Only on the second Tuesday of each week.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok then I will read it on the fifth Tuesday of the month.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 15, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Ok then I will read it on the fifth Tuesday of the month.



You will have to wait till May then.


----------



## Daddytron (Feb 15, 2012)

The farthest southern point in Canada is further south than the most northern point of California

The Canadian $100 bill is printed on Scented Plastic (yes, it smells like maple!)

Rattlesnake venom will not kill you if you drink it


----------



## ilikeblue (Feb 16, 2012)

*The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and Wilma Flintstone.


  *Every day more money is printed for Monopoly than the US Treasury


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 17, 2012)

Daddytron said:


> The Canadian $100 bill is printed on Scented Plastic (yes, it smells like maple!)



Really? So your wallet smells of maple?


----------



## Daddytron (Feb 17, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> Really? So your wallet smells of maple?



No, unfortunately, just smells like debt


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 20, 2012)

So we're all in the same boat? 

Don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 20, 2012)

TxBuilder said:


> So we're all in the same boat?
> 
> Don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.



So that's why the Howells had all that money, so they could smell it.


----------



## exportgoods (Feb 23, 2012)

The ancient Greeks believed that redheads would turn into vampires after they died.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 24, 2012)

exportgoods said:


> The ancient Greeks believed that redheads would turn into vampires after they died.



Interesting.


----------



## exportgoods (Mar 26, 2012)

Ha, yeah I know. I was thinking leprechauns...


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 26, 2012)

exportgoods said:


> Ha, yeah I know. I was thinking leprechauns...



I was hoping leprechauns, at least they come with gold.


----------



## Garenius (Mar 30, 2012)

If I'm not wrong, I read once that wearing glasses in a courtroom increases the likelihood of you being released.


----------



## BobAristide (Mar 30, 2012)

LOL. It's good to have some time off


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 2, 2012)

Garenius said:


> If I'm not wrong, I read once that wearing glasses in a courtroom increases the likelihood of you being released.



That makes sense. 

I'm mean not at all.


----------



## Garenius (Apr 7, 2012)

I recently found out that your fingers do not get pruney from being soaked in water, in fact your fingers purposely does that so that you get more grip in wet situations.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2012)

Garenius said:


> If I'm not wrong, I read once that wearing glasses in a courtroom increases the likelihood of you being released.



I was told to ware glasses for jury duty, everyone waring glasses was dismissed from said duty.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 7, 2012)

nealtw said:


> I was told to ware glasses for jury duty, everyone waring glasses was dismissed from said duty.



Not true, I got choosen to serve on a jury for a rape trial a couple years ago. I wear glasses.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2012)

That dosn't sound like a fun job.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 7, 2012)

It wasn't. First hand experience with the legal system makes you realize that it isn't anything like is portrayed on the boob tube.


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

No doubt very nice collection, I like your post.


----------

